# Антелистез на 4 мм, спондилолиз L5 с признаками возможной компрессии, протрузия L4-L5



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

Добрый день, Уважаемые врачи!
Очень надеюсь, что вы мне поможете разобраться в ситуации, а то не знаю кого слушать и куда идти). Извините, за подробный рассказ.
Мне 33г, пол жен, рост 172, вес 60г
В начале 2010 родила, в первые пол года были проблемы с поясницей 2 раза(нагнулась и не разогнуться), но т к была кормящей мамой, то ничего кроме мазей не использовала, и проходили боли быстро, в течении недели.
В середине 2011 прыгнула с забора (за мячиком полезла на даче) и появились боли в районе крестца слева. Не сильные , при движении, поворотах. Сходила через месяц к остеопату, она мне за 1 сеанс все поправила, без резких движений, просила давить ногой и оказывала сопротивление. Вышла от нее уже без боли. Потом иногда к ней захаживала для профилактики раз в пол года, она мне крестец немного правила, но ничего не болело.Говорила, что у меня там врожденная аномалия небольшая, но без  диагнозов.
В конце ноября 2013г встала с подружкой на мостик с положения стоя (не знаю зачем.. просто так.. раньше легко это делала).Резко стало больно в пояснице, но быстро прошло. В декабре 2013 стало поясницу потягивать, при наклонах,  во время сна на животе.
В январе 2014г дневных болей не было, но стала просыпаться от боли ночью, когда на спине лежала, сворачивалась колачиком и все проходило, днем все прекрасно, иногда с утра немного некомфортно было. Даже на йогу ходила.
7 февраля2014 сходила  к мануалу-остеопту (боли ночью надоели), уже другому (но проверенному на знакомых), он был более резок в действиях, надавил на поясницу, скрутил таз в разные стороны. Первую ночь спала хорошо. Через сутки немного потанцевала, через 2 дня стало болеть сильнее и днем и ночью. Стало отдавать справо, тянуть в обоих ягодицах мышцы, потом мышцу промежности и правой ноги, как будто я спортом перезанималась.
    Сделала МРТ по собственному желанию, и по результатам  МРТ и направлению невролога оценивающего МРТ сделала КТ. Снимки прикреплю.
   Заключение МРТ: Картина проявлений начальных стадий остеохандроза, спондилоартроза, антелистез на 4мм, спондилолиз L5 с возможной компрессией корешка нерва L5, дорзальная протузия L4-L5 до 3мм.
     Проставила свечи на ночь кетонал 100 мг и сейчас беспокоит крестец -поясница только после долгого сидения или сна на спине. Наклоняюсь без боли , хожу на носках и пятках.
     Один невролог по моим снимкам МРТ и КТ назначил комплекс на устранение остеохандроза (пиявки, иглы, тог в спину, алфлутоп, остепатия, ЛФК) и сказа пожизненно ЛФК заниматься надо. Другой отправил на ЭНМГ и сказал, что по результатам его назначения будут.
Очень переживаю, до депрессии((. Подскажите пожалуйста , что мне делать и чего делать нельзя.

                    

Не знаю имеет ли это значение, но родилась я в тазовом прилежании.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2014)

Только "мануалы" и остеопаты берутся за лечение без рентгенограмм или МРТ. 
Поддерживаю второго невролога. Но хорошо бы пройти лечение у врача мануальной терапии (вертеброневролога).


----------



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

У меня тоже были мысли сходить еще раз к мануалу -остеопату , но уже со снимками ( и не знаю, к тому же идти). Может, он сможет снять возможную компрессию с корешков. Но читала, что с моим диагнозом противопоказано, поэтому и решила здесь проконсультироваться сначала. ЭНМГ игольчатую сделаю завтра. Второй врач напугала возможной операцией..


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2014)

Конечно надо мануально смотреть состояние мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела (как минимум)... Вроде как на снимках заметен левосторонний сколиоз поясничного отдела... Внимание конечно на подвздошно-рёберные, больше на квадратные, максимальное внимание на левую пояснично-подвздошную (она кстати и может тянуть позвонок вперёд)...  


> Может, он сможет снять возможную компрессию с корешков. Но читала, что с моим диагнозом противопоказано,


Противопоказано снятие компрессии?


----------



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

Уважаемые врачи, прокомментируйте пожалуйста еще мою ситуацию. В моем случае точно можно остеопатию и мануальную терапию?

Спасибо за внимание!


AIR написал(а):


> Внимание конечно на подвздошно-рёберные, больше на квадратные, максимальное внимание на левую пояснично-подвздошную (она кстати и может тянуть позвонок вперёд)...


вот на эту ногу я с забора и прыгала 2 года назад.. слева иногда в паху чувствовала покалывания. Это тоже к мануалу? спать на каком боку лучше получается?

К какому доктору вы можете посоветовать обратится в Спб?, я была в европейском центре остеопатии на Энгельса


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2014)

К сожалению я у Вас в городе не был ни разу и очно не знаю ни одного специалиста..


----------



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

Город замечательный - приезжайте)))
Может тогда подскажете по школам остеопатии, у нас есть из основных центр ОСТЕО и Европейский остеопатический центр (русская высшая школа остеопатической медицины)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2014)

А осмотр невролога есть?


----------



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

Нет, к сожалению нет записей, невролог просила наклонится, походить на носках и пятках (все сделала), потрогала иголкой вдоль ног, ощущения показались одинаковые, кроме бедра под правой ягодицей (не знаю как эта мышца называется), там слегка слабее показалось. Постучала молоточком по коленям и сказала, что сигнала слишком яркие, бью "чуть ли не в лоб". Рекомендовала сделать ЭНМГ игольчатую


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2014)

Спондилоартроз.
А НПВП принимаете?


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2014)

> Грод замечательный- приезжайте)))


Спасибо! Давно собираюсь, но как то не складывается..



КсенияС написал(а):


> Может тогда подскажите по школам остеопатии, у нас есть из основных центр ОСТЕО и Европейский остеопатический центр(русская высшая школа остеопатической медицин


К сожалению это в большей степени зависит не от школы, а от конкретного специалиста..


----------



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

Нет НПВП не назначила, честно говоря я плохо понимаю что это. Ставила 5 дней на ночь свечи кетонал 100мг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2014)

На свечах лучше?


----------



## КсенияС (25 Фев 2014)

Значительно, ночью даже не просыпалась, и на спине спать было не больно, хотя я сознательно стараюсь этого не делать. Сейчас второй день без свечей. Сегодня немного отдавало в крестец при ходьбе на улице, дома нет. Бандаж может нужен, и какой? и что еще попринимать, может алфлутом с мильгаммой поколоть?

еще стараюсь лежа растянуть позвоночник в области поясницы в том числе, тоже не знаю можно ли так. ЭНМГ делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2014)

КсенияС написал(а):


> значительно, ночью даже не просыпалась, и на спине спать было не больно, хотя я сознательно стараюсь этого не делать. Сейчас второй день без свечей. Сегодня немного отдавало в крестец при ходьбе на улице, дома нет. Бандаж может нужен, и какой? и что еще попринимать, может алфлутом с мильгаммой поколоть?


Мильгаму, алфлутоп это по желанию.
А вот про спондилоартроз можно и почитать.
И спать на боку раз лучше, то и спите.
а чтобы не переворачиваться  валик или длинную полушку между ног.
И растягивать не стоит.
И корсет хорошо.
ЭНмг, решает ваш врач.


----------



## КсенияС (26 Фев 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мильгаму, алфлутоп это по желанию.
> А вот про спондилоартроз можно и почитать.
> И спать на боку раз лучше, то и спите.
> а чтобы не переворачиваться валик или длинную полушку между ног.
> ...


Спасибо большое, за внимание ко мне. Да ,почитаю. Извините, за настойчивость в вопросах, просто у меня ребенок еще маленький и в садик не ходит, т е особо по больницам ходить не получается, стараюсь прийти  хоть и редко но метко. Чтобы вам легче ответить было по пунктам разделю):
1.Корсет лучше жесткий или  средней жесткости, носить на прогулки и при долгом положении -сидя?
2. Лфк нужно? и каких упражнений избегать? и в жизни в чем себя ограничивать (тяжести, наклоны вперед и тд)
3. А вообще растяжка позвоночника нужна?
4.К мануальному терапевту -остеопату идти как можно быстрее? 
5. Операция по стабилизации позвонка не нужна? или жизнь покажет..
6. С такой спиной можно будет через 1 год о второй беременности подумать? с учетом что сейчас буду ей заниматься активно.


Сегодня после прогулки на улице стало тянуть не только ягодицу правой ноги ,но и какие то ощущения в ступне (то ли потягивает, то ли немеет немного , как мурашки) . И ночью просыпалась от тянущей боли в правой ягодице и чуть ниже.(((


----------



## КсенияС (26 Фев 2014)

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ВРАЧИ, помогите разобраться до конца и начать правильное лечение без навреди, пожалуйста!
сходила сегодня вечером на консультацию к мануальному терапевту, он посмотрел снимки, попросил нагнуться, поподнимал мне ноги и сказал все будет ок. Подумай и приходи на лечение. Подумать предложил, т к  методы у него болезненные, чтобы мышцы разбить. 1. Это нормально? В прошлом он работал мануальным терапевтом при спортивной школе, и даже при какой то команде.
2 Почитав немного темы форума - возник вопрос; в моем случае стабилен позвонок или нет не играет роли? просто никто эту тему не поднимал.
3 Повторюсь , что сегодня стали более отчетливые ощущения мурашей в ступне и тянет ягодицу и бедро.


----------



## AIR (26 Фев 2014)

> попросил нагнуться, поподнимал мне ноги и сказал все будет ок.


Интересный способ,  надо будет попробовать....  А  то я обычным дедовским способом - ощупыванием. ... 


> методы у него болезненные, чтобы мышцы разбить.


Я пользую прямо противоположный метод - как можно мягче и физиологичнее .... Поэтому оценить данные обещания мне сложно. Честно говоря отношусь к результатам подобного лечения с сомнением..


----------



## КсенияС (26 Фев 2014)

*AIR*, вы как всегда с юмором, а это уже помогает)))



AIR написал(а):


> Я пользую прямо противоположный метод - как можно мягче и физиологичнее .... Поэтому оценить данные обещания мне сложно. Честно говоря отношусь к результатам подобного лечения с сомнением..


Вот и меня интуитивно такой метод насторожил..
А про стабильность - нестабильность в моем случае вы можете что-нибудь сказать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Фев 2014)

Для ответа Вам нужно сделать функциональную рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника. Должно быть три снимка, один в прямой проекции и два в боковой (снимок в разгибании и снимок в сгибании).


----------



## КсенияС (27 Фев 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Для ответа вам нужно сделать функциональную рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника. Должно быть три снимка, один в прямой проекции и два в боковой (снимок в разгибании и снимок в сгибании).


И если нестабилен, то только операция? Или можно попробовать жить с этим недугом, если мешать особо не будет?
Я просто КТ недавно сделала (2, 21мЗв), и ничего если следом рентген в трех проекциях? Или можно подождать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Фев 2014)

КсенияС написал(а):


> и если нестабилен,то только операция? или можно попробовать жить с этим недугои, если мешать особо не будет?
> Я просто КТ недавно сделала (2, 21мЗв), и ничего если следом рентген в трех проекциях? или можно подождать?


Что сделано, то сделано. Хотите подождать, можно сделать рентген через шесть месяцев. Думаю, там нет нестабильности и листез результат гипердиагностики рентгенологов.


----------



## AIR (27 Фев 2014)

> И если нестабилен, то только операция?


Если значительно ослаблен опорный комплекс позвоночно-двигательного сегмента и совершенно не фиксирует позвонок, то операция.  А если позвонок пытаются сместить крепящиеся к нему спазмированные и укороченные мышцы, то при их восстановлении ( расслабления и удлинении до нормы ) ситуация должна исправиться...


----------



## КсенияС (27 Фев 2014)

Сегодня ночью не могла уснуть от тянущей боли в ягодице и бедре и мурашек в стопе правой ноги. Поставила опять свечку Кетонал, дала облегчение до 7 утра. Днем когда расхожусь ощущения  меньше, терпимо. Энмг пока сделать не получилось. На сб переписалась. 
Не могу решится к какому мануальному терапевту или остеопату идти, т к страх после развития всех этих симтомов после приема 7 февраля((((((((((
Какое обезболивающее можно еще принимать, ведь впереди выходные?
Что происходит с моей ногой?


----------



## AIR (27 Фев 2014)

> Сегодня ночью не могла уснуть от тянущей боли в ягодице и бедре и мурашек в стопе правой ноги


Напряжение и отёчность в перегруженных мышцах..


> Поставила опять свечку Кетонал, дала облегчение до 7 утра.


Анальгетическое и противовоспалительное (противоотёчное) действие немного улучшает состояние мышц и самочувствие..


> Днем когда расхожусь ощущения меньше, терпимо.


При ходьбе в изменённых мышцах происходит хоть какое то активно-пассивное движение, действующее как насос и поддерживающее микроциркуляцию..


> Что происходит с моей ногой?


Вот это всё и происходит...


----------



## КсенияС (27 Фев 2014)

*AIR*, спасибо вам за внимание к моей истории и истерии)))) сходила сегодня вечером к остеопату, к которой обращалась 2 года назад , после прыжка с забора. Тогда она мне сразу помогла за один сеанс.
Сегодня она меня немного покрутила, попросила подавить ногами в разные стороны, сама же оказывала сопротивление, подавила слегка на таз, сказала что немного поправила крестец. Все было мягко, без щелчков. Но выйдя от нее спектр  ощущений у меня увеличился, появились  стреляющие боли в пояснице при ходьбе сначало. Сейчас лежу и поясница ноет, зато от ощущений в ноге отвлекает)))) перекрывает. Еще появилось чувство жара в пояснице. Посмотрим что будет завтра. Как вы думаете это норма?
Из вышесказанного Вами поняла что мне надо больше ходить.


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2014)

> Но выйдя от нее спектр ощущений у меня увеличился, появились стреляющие боли в пояснице при ходьбе сначало. Сейчас лежу и поясница ноет, зато от ощущений в ноге отвлекает)))) перекрывает. Еще появилось чувство жара в пояснице. Посмотрим что будет завтра. Как вы думаете это норма?


Так сходу сказать сложно, немножко понаблюдать надо..


> Из вышесказанного Вами поняла что мне надо больше ходить.


Большого проку не будет, упражнения делать надобно..


----------



## КсенияС (28 Фев 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Большого проку не будет, упражнения делать надобно..


Вы имеете в виду стандартный набор ЛФК для поясницы? Можно даже при болях небольших? и какие упражнения делать мне нельзя или все можно?


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2014)

> Вы имеете в виду стандартный набор ЛФК для поясницы?


Опять мимо... Совершенно не имею... для начала,  в теме "как работать с мышцами"  я описывал основные (правда только с моей точки зрения) принципы выполнения упражнений  ....


----------



## КсенияС (28 Фев 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> для начала, в теме "как работать с мышцами" я описывал основные (правда только с моей точки зрения) принципы выполнения упражнений ....


Спасибо, сейчас посмотрю


----------



## КсенияС (28 Фев 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> в теме "как работать с мышцами" я описывал основные (правда только с моей точки зрения) принципы выполнения упражнений ...


Извините, но не нашла такой темы у вас, может не там искала? https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


----------



## La murr (28 Фев 2014)

КсенияС написал(а):


> Извините, но не нашла такой темы у вас, может не там искала? https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


Ксения, вот эта тема - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/
Бесценный труд доктора AIRа, изучайте, применяйте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2014)

1.Корсет лучше жесткий или  средней жесткости, носить на прогулки и при долгом положении -сидя?

Лучше никакой!
Но если болит, то можно и применить.
Корсет применяется по двум принципам: 
- принципу гипсовой лангеты
- принципу пояса штангист
Первый, если болит. Если перелом, то он срастется и без гипса, если два месяца не шевелить сломаным местом. Без гипса это часто невозможно.  Если болит, то одели и носим, пока нагружаем позвоночник (если ходим, а не лежим).
Второй, если не болит, а надо сделать что-то вызывающее боль. Одели корсет, сделали, может и "пронесет".

2. Лфк нужно? и каких упражнений избегать? и в жизни в чем себя ограничивать (тяжести, наклоны вперед и 

Тут целая тема есть, почитайте. Что уж непонятно, переспросите.

3. А вообще растяжка позвоночника нужна?

Нужна в нужном месте. Чаще всего это не место боли.

4.К мануальному терапевту -остеопату идти как можно быстрее?

Если можете идти, то да. 
Смотря зачем и в каком периоде заболевания.

5. Операция по стабилизации позвонка не нужна? или жизнь покажет.

По показаниям.

6. С такой спиной можно будет через 1 год о второй беременности подумать? с учетом что сейчас буду ей заниматься активно.

Можно.


----------



## КсенияС (1 Мар 2014)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо Вам за внимание  и  столь подробный ответ!
    К остеопату сходила и стало опять хуже(, пришла когда только ягодица правой ноги болела с мурашами в ступне, сейчас поясница опять стала ныть. Пошла с надеждой, что она мне немного мои мышечные перекосы поправит. В принципе, я уже писала, ничего резкого и хрустящего она не делала, просила ногами давить в разные стороны с последующим расслаблением, создавая сопротиление. Сказала, что крестец поправила и таз немного.
   1.Может имеет смысл пропить мовалис по 100мг*2 в день и мидокалм 100мг? Этот остеопат вообще гормон предложил проколоть, дексон вроде. Неделю назад я закончила ставить свечи кетонал 100мг только на ночь.
2 Еще советует обратится в мастерскую здоровья, это клиника у нас в Питере, проставить иголки, пиявки, токи, алфлутоп в спину.
Очень важно Ваше мнение! Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2014)

КсенияС написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*, спасибо Вам за внимание  и  столь подробный ответ!
> К остеопату сходила и стало опять хуже(, пришла когда только ягодица правой ноги болела с мурашами в ступне, сейчас поясница опять стала ныть. Пошла с надеждой, что она мне немного мои мышечные перекосы поправит. В принципе, я уже писала, ничего резкого и хрустящего она не делала, просила ногами давить в разные стороны с последующим расслаблением, создавая сопротиление. Сказала, что крестец поправила и таз немного.
> 1.Может имеет смысл пропить мовалис по 100мг*2 в день и мидокалм 100мг? Этот остеопат вообще гормон предложил проколоть, дексон вроде. Неделю назад я закончила ставить свечи кетонал 100мг только на ночь.
> 2 Еще советует обратится в мастерскую здоровья, это клиника у нас в Питере, проставить иголки, пиявки, токи, алфлутоп в спину.
> Очень важно Ваше мнение! Спасибо.


Остеопат с ПИР и дексаметазоном!
Это не остеопат, это может только мануальный терапевт (у него это описано по должностным обязанностям).
Мовалис, наверное до 15 мг, 100 это Найз.
Мидокалм по 50 два раза, это детям. 150-3 раза, но все решает лечащий врач.
Про мастерскую не скажу, не знаю, не могу оценить, но по списку видно что применяют различные способы стимуляции организма на борьбу с любой проблемой. Это работает, если есть что стимулировать ( силы в организме).

Я бы сделал блокаду с Дипроспаном и физиотерапию.


----------



## КсенияС (1 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я бы сделал блокаду с Дипроспаном и физиотерапию.


Понятно, но меня пугает гормон. Т.к.  пью пожизненно л-тироксин. Вы считаете, что хроническое воспаление без гормона не снять, получается?((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2014)

Можно и без гормона, просто дольше.


----------



## КсенияС (17 Мар 2014)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые врачи! Я обращаюсь еще с одной проблемой к вам. Поясница уже практически не беспокоит, но после посещения массажиста, а давил он мне мышцы до синяков как оказалось, стал болеть копчик, нижний отдел крестца. Сходила еще раз к неврологу, и та на моих снимках разглядела застарелый компрессионый перелом копчика. И сказала что мне такой  массаж противопаказан. Подскажите пожалуйста, вы тоже видите перелом на снимке? И что мне теперь с копчиком делать? Массаж 6 дней назад был. Боль то есть то нет в течении дня, ночью сильнее, иногда ночью помогает немного размять низ крестца. Надо ли сделать дополнительно мрт копчика и крестца? Принимать ли обезболивающие если боль терпимая, но для снятия воспаления? Мягкий мануальный терапевт -Остеопат поможет? Спасибо за внимание к моей проблеме. И еще в качестве лечения спины мне предлагать озон внутривенно, это работает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2014)

Не представляю как массажем можно "навредить" копчику, только если делать массаж копчика.
Сходите не к неврологу, а к хирургу, пусть определит, а там ли болит?


----------



## КсенияС (17 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не представляю как массажем можно "навредить" копчику, только ели делать массаж копчика.
> Сходите не к неврологу а к хирургу, пусть опрелит, а там ли болит?


Он продавливал мне мышцы на ягодицах, говоря что они в спазме и надо их разбить, там то синяки и остались. Немного меня по скручивал, но уже на разо гретые мышцы.  Вспоминаю что в январе этого  года я просыпалась ночью от боли внизу крестца -в копчике, днем ничего. А на снимках перелома старого не видно? Спасибо за быстрый ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2014)

В врачу.


----------

